# Kangertech in trouble..



## Sterling Vape (18/1/16)

A bit of a shocking incident in the UK.. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/e-cigarette-smoker-claims-vaping-6682632#ICID=FB_mirror_main

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (18/1/16)

If i was conned into a £100 kangertech product like this lad maybe I'd be dumb enough to vape something like oil or petrol that might burn my lungs.. also I'm sure if seen the exact same claims about 5 times but with different people in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (18/1/16)

What a load of bollocks. If you were to combine the IQ of all the readers of the Daily Mirror the sum total would be minus 37. Frightening.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cruzz_33 (18/1/16)

@Neal thanks for making my night

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/1/16)

Bullshit story according to this

http://www.vaporvanity.com/did-vaping-really-burn-a-hole-in-this-guys-lung/

Sounds unbelievable to me and sponsored by the tobacco industry that's for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Cruzz_33 (18/1/16)

@Neal so with 1.9 mill likes/shares I'm not sure on the Facebook icon that leaves each reader with an IQ of -1.947368421x10/-5 sounds right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sterling Vape (18/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> Bullshit story according to this
> 
> http://www.vaporvanity.com/did-vaping-really-burn-a-hole-in-this-guys-lung/
> 
> Sounds unbelievable to me and sponsored by the tobacco industry that's for sure.


Yeah, thought about that too. Surely it would've burnt a hole in his throat first before getting to his lung!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/1/16)

Oh mama, I've been looking for a nurse that can suck a golf ball through a hosepipe my entire life....
Oh hang on, she used an oxygen tube, which in my limited understanding of these things only blows out pure oxygen.

Now if it was a suction tube, that would definitely suck all the liquid out of the tank. It was designed to do just that.

Dunno why, but I call BS on this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (19/1/16)

These UK publications like the one quoted are filled with such sensation!

But thanks for sharing @Sterling Vape - its good to see the comments here by our informed members

PS - that looks like an older Kanger Aerotank in that photo ? If so, i remember having one of those around the beginning of 2014. Wasnt a bad device but wasnt great. I remember trying to give it more life by getting the adjustable airflow base which was quite nice. Got no liquid in my lung from it though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (19/1/16)

Silver said:


> These UK publications like the one quoted are filled with such sensation!
> 
> But thanks for sharing @Sterling Vape - its good to see the comments here by our informed members
> 
> PS - that looks like an older Kanger Aerotank in that photo ? If so, i remember having one of those around the beginning of 2014. Wasnt a bad device but wasnt great. I remember trying to give it more life by getting the adjustable airflow base which was quite nice. Got no liquid in my lung from it though.


maybe we should start sharing stories of houses burning down or people cremating themselves by falling asleep with stinkies in bed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (19/1/16)

Wow, that is quite an article, written and published by chimps!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (19/1/16)

Wish Kangertech would investigate the claim , prove it wasn't a device issue then sue for defamation.

This will make any future propaganda pushers & the tobacco industry think twice before making ridiculous claims in order to ban vaping


----------



## CloudmanJHB (19/1/16)

Perhaps he didn't secure his coil and inhaled it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Wish Kangertech would investigate the claim , prove it wasn't a device issue then sue for defamation.
> 
> This will make any future propaganda pushers & the tobacco industry think twice before making ridiculous claims in order to ban vaping


I share your sentiments, Kanger needs to sort these guys out


----------



## Christos (19/1/16)

Vaping burnt a hole in my. .......


Wallet

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Khan83 (19/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I share your sentiments, Kanger needs to sort these guys out


Exactly. Accusations against vaping/devices/brands are being made left right & centre & these companies don't seem to want to fight back or prove their accusers wrong . In any other industry you'd better have the evidence to back your claim up else you risk a lawsuit.

What's worse is that all the man on the street sees are articles about the negatives of vaping , "battery explodes" , "ejuice is poisonous" , "ecig blew up my ahole" & so on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/1/16)

Sterling Vape said:


> A bit of a shocking incident in the UK..
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/e-cigarette-smoker-claims-vaping-6682632#ICID=FB_mirror_main



One needs to use some critical thinking to filter out this kind of sensationalism reporting, otherwise you're furthering "_*their*_" aim of spreading it far and wide.
9/10 times the juice drop hits my tongue, the other 1 it hits the soft palate above the epiglotis.
I cannot in a wildest dream imagine that hot juice travelling all the way down to the lungs without hitting the airway sidewalls.
Then for that hot drop to navigate the Y junction between the 2 lungs without hitting sidewalls again would be nothing short of a miracle.

...and if that hot juice has managed to stay in the center of the airstream for the entire journey, then it will have cooled down sufficiently as to be harmless, from a _hot juice burning lung tissue_ point of view.

Needless to say there are going to be plenty more of this type of scaremongering in the media, switch on your critical thinking filters now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BWS (19/1/16)

This is why I MTL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker (7/2/16)

The video on the site, vape exploded and burnt house down while on charge. The mirror makes a tragic video, sad music etc. Up pops the fireman and says guy charged with incorrect voltage and ppl shld read instructions properly. Smh


----------

